# Lavarropas Mademsa de 6 kg. Aqua Plus no centrifuga



## javierclima (Ago 20, 2014)

Compañeros del foro tengo un problema con mi lavadora necesito saber si alguien tiene alguna idea o podría ayudarme.
mi lavadora funciona todo bien hace todos los procesos pero no centrifuga el tambor de adentro intenta girar se mueve unos cms. pero no gira.
es una lavadora mademsa de 6 kg. aqua plus no se si necesitan otro dato pero necesito ayuda con esto muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2014)

Buscala por youtube 

Parece igual a la Gafa 6100

http://linea-blanca.yoreparo.com/lavadoras_secadoras/1104893.html

http://player.mashpedia.com/player.php?q=W50tk9B695c&lang=


----------



## javierclima (Ago 21, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buscala por youtube
> 
> Parece igual a la Gafa 6100
> 
> ...



lo hize pero nada no centrifuga hasta le cambie la caja por una nueva y nada, el eje del medio el cual lleva el resorte todo eso el cual gira tiene un movimiento para adentro y afuera es normal?
que me recomiendan


----------



## fen2006 (Ago 21, 2014)

ese modelo no la conozco... revisa si en la parte de abajo tiene una pieza con una guaya o resorte que va fijado a la caja si esa pieza no se mueve cuando le toca centrifugar debe estar mala si no es eso es la tarjeta mala.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 21, 2014)

Si ya has descartado los fallos mecánicos, comprueba el condensador de arranque, también el sensor de velocidad que esta en el motor, y los cables que conectan con el motor que no estén dañados, y el cierre de la puerta que este en buen estado


----------



## javierclima (Ago 22, 2014)

Bleny dijo:


> Si ya has descartado los fallos mecánicos, comprueba el condensador de arranque, también el sensor de velocidad que esta en el motor, y los cables que conectan con el motor que no estén dañados, y el cierre de la puerta que este en buen estado



cuando se dispone a hacer el centrifugado hace el intento y mueve solamente un par de centimetros


----------



## Bleny (Ago 22, 2014)

Primero comprueba el condensador  tienes de hacer un comprobador de condensadores, cuidado al sacarlo que no este cargado, te dejo un video de como hacer uno


----------

